# Duineser Elegien. (¿Por qué en genitivo?)



## Juan Antonio García

Hallo!:

Estos diez poemas del austriaco Rainer Maria *Rilke*, que son una maravilla, están agrupados por su temática bajo el nombre _*Duineser Elegien*_, (y siempre se ha traducido el título del poemario como _*Elegías de Duino*_); quiero pedirles su ayuda para saber la razón gramatical por la cual Duino, nombre de un castillo frente al Mar Adriático, Schloss Duino, se declina en *genitivo* -er, *Duineser*. Muchas gracias. 

Bis bald!


----------



## bwprius

Duineser es un gentilicio, como Hamburger, Frankfurter ... ¿o no?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Las Elegías de Duino "del" lírico/poeta Rainer Maria Rilke 
Die Duineser Elegien "des" Lyrikers/Poeten Rainer Maria Rilke 

"wessen" Duineser Elegien ?
die Duineser Elegien "des" Lyrikers Rainer Maria Rilke *_


----------



## bearded

Ich schreibe Deutsch, weil mein Spanisch nicht so gut ist.
Verständlich wäre die Frage: bezogen auf Duino, warum Duineser und nicht Duiner Elegien? Das Adjektiv 'duinese(r)' ist vom Italienischen beeinflusst, wo die Endung -ese den Ursprung aus einem Ort bezeichnet.  Ich stamme z.B. aus Bologna und bin deshalb ein _Bolognese(r)._


----------



## Juan Antonio García

bwprius said:


> Duineser es un gentilicio, como Hamburger, Frankfurter ... ¿o no?


¡Cierto!, ya voy entendiendo el porqué. Gracias


----------



## Juan Antonio García

bearded said:


> Ich schreibe Deutsch, weil mein Spanisch nicht so gut ist.
> Verständlich wäre die Frage: bezogen auf Duino, warum Duineser und nicht Duiner Elegien? Das Adjektiv 'duinese(r)' ist vom Italienischen beeinflusst, wo die Endung -ese den Ursprung aus einem Ort bezeichnet.  Ich stamme z.B. aus Bologna und bin deshalb ein _Bolognese(r)._


¡Muchas gracias! Ud. me dio la otra mitad de la respuesta.


----------



## Juan Antonio García

Tonerl said:


> _*Las Elegías de Duino "del" lírico/poeta Rainer Maria Rilke
> Die Duineser Elegien "des" Lyrikers/Poeten Rainer Maria Rilke
> 
> "wessen" Duineser Elegien ?
> die Duineser Elegien "des" Lyrikers Rainer Maria Rilke *_


Danke!


----------

